# getting anything in K.C. tonite?



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

anyone from KC on here ...and are you getting anything tonite? (9pm central)
thanks,
steve


----------



## cod8825 (Feb 8, 2007)

Just spitting it is starting to finally stick a little here in Lees Summit. Will probably get up early to check on accumulations and maybe call church accounts and see what they want to do.

Matt


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

will it accumulate on pavement or grass only? what have your temps been?...here it was 48 today so nothing tonite but possibly sunday into monday when it gets cold


----------



## cod8825 (Feb 8, 2007)

Woke up at three to just check so far only about .3 tenths of an inch so we will see in morning. I am going back to bed.


----------

